# Admission for antibiotic therapy



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Dec 27, 2010)

What is the code for ADMISSION FOR ANTIBIOTIC THERAPY?


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 29, 2010)

The V58.62 is a secondary dx code so you still need the reason for the antibiotics listed first.


----------

